# Bladder Irrigation w/foley complicated



## bill2doc (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi there, Physician notes:

complicated foley insertion, bladder irrigation for clot retention and gross hematuria.

Not sure if this is 51700 or 51703 or something entirely different

Any help
Thank you


----------



## bill2doc (Aug 31, 2011)

repost.....


----------



## Mojo (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm leaning towards the 51703 (the irrigation is bundled) if documentation to support a complicated insertion is noted (small urethra, stricture, special catheter or guidewire used).


----------



## bill2doc (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

